# Faux Inlay



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

When I found this image I thought it would look cool on something like a box lid. Although I knew it could be routed, it didn't seem appropriate to finish it like a carved sign. That led to this experiment to create an inlaid look without a lot of work. I'm happy with the results and maybe you'll find it helpful for a project also.

Here's how it was done:


The pattern was transferred to the wood with Barb's favorite (and now mine) wintergreen oil technique.

After transferring the pattern I gave the surface a coat of paste wax to help protect it when I applied the inlay material.

The image was routed about 1/16" deep with a profile bit for the majority of the work and a fine detail bit for the delicate areas.

I had intended to use epoxy for the fill but what I had on hand was kind of sketchy so I switched to some two-part clear casting resin with a few drops of model airplane enamel added for color.

The routed out design was filled with the casting resin and the excess squeegeed off with an old credit card.

After curing overnight I sanded the surface so the inlay was flush. (If I had over-filled with the resin I wouldn't have needed to sand as much.)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow! Fantastic new 'tool', Oliver!!
Could you now go back over the design and rout out a second and even third colour design?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Wow! Fantastic new 'tool', Oliver!!
> Could you now go back over the design and rout out a second and even third colour design?


Sure. Actually if you were careful when you applied your fill, you could rout everything at the same time and then fill all the colors. For example, by slightly modifying the design so the centers of the triangles didn't have those lines going to the outside you could put a different color in the center area.

Or, you could go back and rout out the 'wood' portions of the body design (lines in the tail and triangles) and fill with a contrasting color.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

awesome!!!!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

There's no limit to your ideas and beautiful finished work.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Buddy, that's some Dragon you done slain there! What a neat idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great idea Oliver, sure beats fitting a dragon inlay into the top. Plus you can mix the color you want.

Then do you give it a final coat of clear? The wax must not interfere with the final finish.

Herb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brilliant.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

If nothing else, the router work was worth the price of admission......

Great result, Oliver.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Amazing work.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I used polymer clay on a project from Steve Good's site, but tinted epoxy is probably cheaper and easier if the design has a bottom.

Almost could simulate turquoise like that

Neat job


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice Oliver . I wasn't aware of this technique and wouldn't mind trying it in the future


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Amazing, just really amazing.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

*Show*!!! Congrats Oliver!!!
Sid.


----------



## Keith C (Jan 23, 2012)

Can you say a little about how to transfer with the oil. My wife would love something like this. Thanks!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Keith C said:


> Can you say a little about how to transfer with the oil. My wife would love something like this. Thanks!


You can follow a discussion about transfers here. If you scroll down to post number 9 you'll see Barb's excellent video of how to use the wintergreen oil to make a transfer.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Very kewl, Oliver! Like the color especially! I did that technique with wood filler on my "All Pity Parties Are Cancelled" sign. I ended up getting a bunch of colors to do some with.


----------

